# Do I have gerd?



## Drow (Oct 11, 2002)

I have a pain in my inner chest that hurts when I breath in hard, and hurts more when I press the middle of my chest. I think it usually feels better when I burp. Thanks


----------



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

That don't sound like Gerd to me. I would have a doctor look at it as soon as you can


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi Drow,Sounds more like you might have a Hiatus Hernia to me. Here is a brief description of they symptoms of a Hiatus Hernia.If you don't have any burning or acid coming up in your throat GERD is unlikely to be the problem.I would also agree with Duce though, do see a doctor for a proper diagnosis as it could also be a lot of other things. Hope you feel better soon.HIATUS HERNIA: WHAT ARE THE SYMPTOMS?Many hiatus hernias don’t cause any problems. In fact, many people with small hiatus hernias have no symptoms at all and may never know they have the condition unless it is discovered by accident as part of a test for another problem. However, moderately-sized or large hiatus hernias are more likely to cause symptoms and discomfort. What are the common symptoms?The most common symptoms of hiatus hernia are those arising from gastro-oesophageal reflux, which can occur as a result of the hernia. These symptoms include heartburn, which is a painful burning sensation felt in the lower front chest area behind the breastbone and upper abdomen, often after eating or when lying down. Regurgitation of sour or bitter-tasting acid fluid into the mouth, particularly at night, occurs with more severe reflux.Other symptomsDepending on the type of hiatus hernia, other symptoms can include: ï¿½	difficulty in swallowing, due to swelling of the oesophageal lining; ï¿½	pain on swallowing hot liquids; ï¿½	a sense of pressure in the lower chest; ï¿½	feeling as if food is sticking in the oesophagus (gullet); ï¿½	belching or burping; and ï¿½	occasionally, an irregular heartbeat.These symptoms are often worse when you bend over, lie down or strain to lift heavy objects. Symptoms often occur in pregnant women as this is a common time to develop a hiatus hernia.


----------

